# A life quandry



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It used to be me who had family members to help me. Now it's my husband can't do much of anything anymore. My parents can't either. They are 80. So now I feel that I alone have to figure things out how to do them myself .

I used to pull a horse trailer. That was in the 80's. So now it's a camper. I can drive it, I'm trouble shooting potential problems.

The camper is parked in the driveway (?), my truck , and my husbands truck at an angle behind the camper. Between the corner of his car, the railroad ties on the sides of the driveway that I'm not allowed to run over, the edge of the fence, and the concrete block guarding a sprinkler , I just have too much anxiety to back my truck out. So I come home, and park by truck on the side of the house. Hubby asks why. I tell him I am terrified to back out. He tells me that he's left me plenty of room. I said maybe for you. So he's mad that I need more room to be comfortable and he doesn't think I do. Makes me crazy. 

I bought these 2 balls on metal sticks that attach to the hitch ball and receiver and meet when the hitch is at the ball when backing up to hitch up the trailer. He smirks. But I need to know how to do it better. 

Next thing is he's going to kill me when I remove a section of fence to back the camper in to it's spot. Camper is 8 foot wide. Fence space is a 10 foot opening. I will make it 20 foot opening. On one side of the 10 foot opening is a telephone pole and a street sign. Then there's no room to back up at an angle because it's right against the neighbor's fence. I have to do this. He'll be mad and give me "the face" all day. But I need more room. The opening needs to be 4 feet over from the neighbor's fence. Not to have to back up with a fence along one side. 

I'm taking my sis and BIL camping in a few weeks. I do need to know how to do this stuff. 

My daughter grew up with a supermom. I did everything. Now I'm the one who needs help sometimes. I wonder if she knows that. She's in her supermom time of her life.

I guess I'm being whiney and feeling alone.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can totally relate, Karen. I never did a bunch of towing stuff so I won't even go there because unless it's a fifth wheel I'm not sure I could back in to a tight space.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well I guess it's like a fifth wheeler. You turn the steering wheel opposite what you would normally do. I guess I had the most luck with getting the two straight and backing up straight, but it can't happen a lot of times. Biggest problem with hubby is that like most things, he loves instructing and it gets to the point where I don't have to think about what I'm doing. So the only way is to practice.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, there's that irritating old saying that goes "practice makes perfect." OK, just forget I even said that.


----------

